# What do I do with him?



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I have a 3 yr old American Nubian buck , I've tried advertising him for as low as $100 I can't get rid of him!!! He's healthy and everything, he's just American :/ I would consider wethering him but I don't know how to go about it . I'm also open to butchering him but I don't want stinky meat, does stinky meat sell ? 
Can you guys just tell me what you guys would do ?
Thanks for any help in advance 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Supposedly, if butchered the right way, and out of rut, the meat isn't too bad! We've had 1 year old buck, but that's the oldest so I don't have any personal experience. Apparently all the stink is on the outside so a different knife must be used for the skinning, for the gutting, and for cutting up the meat. And the skinning must be done very carefully as to not contaminate the meat! 

Alternatively - are there any farm & livestock auctions near you that you could bring him to? Some are weekly, but also spring is a big time for once a year auctions. It's a pain to transport him but if you need him gone then you need him gone! Not sure what you would get - and it would be a really jab if he didn't sell & you had to transport him back!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

SalteyLove said:


> Supposedly, if butchered the right way, and out of rut, the meat isn't too bad! We've had 1 year old buck, but that's the oldest so I don't have any personal experience. Apparently all the stink is on the outside so a different knife must be used for the skinning, for the gutting, and for cutting up the meat. And the skinning must be done very carefully as to not contaminate the meat!
> 
> Alternatively - are there any farm & livestock auctions near you that you could bring him to? Some are weekly, but also spring is a big time for once a year auctions. It's a pain to transport him but if you need him gone then you need him gone! Not sure what you would get - and it would be a really jab if he didn't sell & you had to transport him back!


I'm just thinking that if I take him to an auction and he doesn't sell he's been possibly exposed to diseases and now he comes back to my property :/

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

If processed cleanly and cooled quickly, there should be no "bucky" smell or taste to the meat. 

Goats are no different than deer in this respect, they both pee all over themselves and stink to high heaven when in rut. The main hunting season is during the rut for most large game mammals. MANY animals are taken during the rut. All you need to do is take care when cleaning and cutting up the meat and you will have a freezer full of the best tasting meat you've ever had.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

well, maybe bring him to auction, then if he doesn't sell take him home and butcher him right away. You could always use him for dog food if the meat is inedible. Personally, I think the meat will be fine. I would try it, anyway!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Trust me he will sell unless by some chance there is no buyers there that butcher goats. He may go cheap but he'll be gone. And if by some chance he doesn't then yeah butcher him out. But in all my almost 6 years of goats I have never seen one not sell...... I saw one that had cancer knots on her and even she went for $20 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Or you could just mail him to me here in Kentucky!! I could use a registered Nubian buck!! 

Hmmm...I have a son in Denver I need to visit, maybe it's road trip time again! You got a picture of him and his pedigree?? I may actually REALLY be interested in him!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

OMG! Is that YOU on nextech? If so, your ad says 8 yr old. I keep telling hubby we need to go get him and breed him to a couple of our girls for some more milk in our herd. But he keeps saying you're too far (almost 3 hours....like that's all that far...he drove that far for some stupid guineas!) He'd sell for at least $1 a pound at our auction.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

3 hours? that's nothing, I'm thinking of making the trip, and it's 13 hours for me...each way!! Of course, I would get to see my son in Denver as a bonus, but still!

Do you by chance have a link to CO's listing on nextech? I would love to see a picture of him.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh for petes sake , a three hour trip is nothing , I would do it in a heartbeat , lol. Go for it Carmen !


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

CritterCarnival said:


> 3 hours? that's nothing, I'm thinking of making the trip, and it's 13 hours for me...each way!! Of course, I would get to see my son in Denver as a bonus, but still!
> 
> Do you by chance have a link to CO's listing on nextag? I would love to see a picture of him.


If this is her listing, he's not a bad looking goat. That's why I told hubby we should get him. And....we have the added option of selling him for more than we paid. http://www.nextechclassifieds.com/listings/view/749410/ I'm just not sure it IS the same buck because the difference between 3 years old and 8 years old....But the price is the same, and in Colorado...


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Well I wanna see pictures of him too!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I would use him on my american doe


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Since we ARE milking and selling some cheese and I'm making soap and may start doing lotion, I'd like to get some more milk into some of our lines. I don't necessarily need a registered buck, but at that price....hard to pass up. First generation won't be worth much (probably) as 4H wethers, but we wouldn't have to breed all of the does to him.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

3 hours is nothing! I picked Rembrandt up he was 3 hours away on the day of the Boston Marathon bombing. Me completely clueless why Bonnie was shocked I was coming that day. I'm driving the interstate and the road signs say take cover immediately, I'm the only car headed into Boston wondering like the happy idiot I was what was going on. I can't believe the cops didn't remove me from the road. I didn't know anything till I got home. Almost dark because everyone fleeing north! I'm happy I took that drive. I went with my best friend. So the whole point of my story is make it a ngirls trip!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> 3 hours is nothing! I picked Rembrandt up he was 3 hours away on the day of the Boston Marathon bombing. Me completely clueless why Bonnie was shocked I was coming that day. I'm driving the interstate and the road signs say take cover immediately, I'm the only car headed into Boston wondering like the happy idiot I was what was going on. I can't believe the cops didn't remove me from the road. I didn't know anything till I got home. Almost dark because everyone fleeing north! I'm happy I took that drive. I went with my best friend. So the whole point of my story is make it a ngirls trip!


I remember you telling me that :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

kccjer said:


> If this is her listing, he's not a bad looking goat. That's why I told hubby we should get him. And....we have the added option of selling him for more than we paid. http://www.nextechclassifieds.com/listings/view/749410/ I'm just not sure it IS the same buck because the difference between 3 years old and 8 years old....But the price is the same, and in Colorado...


That's not my ad 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

COgoatLover25 said:


> That's not my ad
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Oh darn. LOL I wasn't sure or not. Just seemed kind of coincidental. Oh well.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Well show us YOUR buck!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

He's cute, even if he isn't CO's goat, I may have to call on him. I would only need him for a season or two anyway, so being 8 years old wouldn't really matter, he should be good at least that long yet. My does are old pedigree Kastdemurs, Luna is almost as old as he is, and Cleo is her daughter.

OH BUGGERS...I just looked up his pedigree. If you don't call, I AM!!

http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001390782

Or you can go get him and use him a season or two and then I can come get him from you once you don't need him any more, pass him around a bit! :-D


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

HerdQueen said:


> Well show us YOUR buck!


I agree, would you post a picture of yours please?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

These are certainly not the best pics but ah well 
View attachment 66325
View attachment 66326


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

COgoatLover25 said:


> I'm just thinking that if I take him to an auction and he doesn't sell he's been possibly exposed to diseases and now he comes back to my property :/
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


He will sell. You might not be happy with what he brings, but he will sell.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Out here he'd bring a dollar a pound minimum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah , I am seriously thinking about it :/ too bad because he's a very good natured buck too 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Keep in mind that just because he goes through the sale ring doesn't necessarily mean he will go for slaughter. If you decide to go that route, take his papers(if he registered) with you and give them the pertinent information such as age, etc.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah, I'm thinking its probably the better way to go in this situation :/ 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

COgoatLover25 said:


> I'm just thinking that if I take him to an auction and he doesn't sell he's been possibly exposed to diseases and now he comes back to my property :/
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


We sell most of our market wethers at auction because they actually bring better. All the meat buyers in my area are always at the sale barns. When you have 2 buyers there usually that means top dollar. On the plus side there is always people at these auctions buying for breeding purposes. I think with his age and the fact that he has papers. I believe he may do better than you think. At least that is my experience in my area.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

What a shame , i mean , the boys really don't have a future , do they ?
Now this is a newbie talking here…..


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Well piffle, this has become awkward. I do like your little guy, but I happened to call the lady with the other buck. His pedigree just blows me away and will fit SOOO well with my girls...and I'm working out details of going to get him. 

I'm so sorry...


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

And now that I see that picture, I think you will do better at auction than you think. He is pretty hefty and should go for a good price.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

CritterCarnival said:


> Well piffle, this has become awkward. I do like your little guy, but I happened to call the lady with the other buck. His pedigree just blows me away and will fit SOOO well with my girls...and I'm working out details of going to get him.
> 
> I'm so sorry...


That's totally fine  The only thing I would say is I think that buck has been passed around a bit, I used to have a daughter out of him. But I sold her because her udder didn't quite meet my expectations. 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

CritterCarnival said:


> And now that I see that picture, I think you will do better at auction than you think. He is pretty hefty and should go for a good price.


Yeah, the weight tape said 250lb. :shock:

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

How come you have to sell him?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

HerdQueen said:


> How come you have to sell him?


Because I have young bucks coming up for this breeding season and I really don't have any extra room :/ I know their genetics a lot better than I do Apaches too so that's part of it

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok, so I've made arrangements to take him to a sale on May 12th. So if any of you guys want him...speak now or forever hold your peace! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Take his registration papers and make sure they annouce all that in the ring. He should bring a good price and hopefully go to someone as a herd sire instead of meat. I went to a goat auction recently and I could not believe how high the goats were selling. Way more than I paid for any of mine.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well, we'll see 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Yeah, she did say that was why she was having trouble selling him. They have gone all Munchie and don't need a Nubian anymore. But everybody in the area already has his lines so they don't want to buy him.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I actually inquired about him once
( like last year ) and I made her an offer of $150 ( he was currently priced at $200 ) and she turned me down saying he was worth way more than that, and said I was low balling her. Wonder if she wishes she would have taken my offer : wonder:


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey guys! Wanted to give an update! Took Apache to the sale and got $225 out of him! WOWZERS! 
P.S. I'm glad you didn't buy him CritterCarnival  He went to a very nice family with dairy goats and they are using him to improve their lines so I am very happy


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

That's a pretty good price for a dairy breed buck in this area. The fact that he will be used for breeding is even better. Good deal!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Hey guys! Wanted to give an update! Took Apache to the sale and got $225 out of him! WOWZERS!
> P.S. I'm glad you didn't buy him CritterCarnival  He went to a very nice family with dairy goats and they are using him to improve their lines so I am very happy


Perfect, I'm glad he found a nice family. And I did go get the other buck, and found him in desperate need of a bunch of TLC, so it worked out perfectly!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey guys, bad news :-/ Picked up the buck today...they were going to take him to the meat buyers for $50 so being the weak hearted person I am I took him back, how do I always get into these things!??!!? :lol: Good news, he looks pretty good!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

He's destined to be with you  Give him a big hug and welcome him home is all you can do , lolol. 
I don't know what i would do with my buck Archie. I couldnt part with him , I just know it. He is such a gentle soul , loves everyone and all goats. He's like a big albeit stinky sometimes Golden Retriever , lol.
I use Golden Retriever because when i call him he comes running with his ears a flopping , lolol. 

Even if i don't breed anymore , i still wouldn't want to part with the big mush 

Sorry your sale didn't work out :hug: Maybe rename him Boomerang


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> He's destined to be with you  Give him a big hug and welcome him home is all you can do , lolol.
> I don't know what i would do with my buck Archie. I couldnt part with him , I just know it. He is such a gentle soul , loves everyone and all goats. He's like a big albeit stinky sometimes Golden Retriever , lol.
> I use Golden Retriever because when i call him he comes running with his ears a flopping , lolol.
> 
> ...


:lol: He's a sweet ole lug, I just wish he'd go to a good for a long time home


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , you still might find one , don't give up


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok, forgive me for being brazen~ but didn't you say you were ok with him being butchered in your first post? Have a change of heart? 
Maybe you should just keep him


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Ok, forgive me for being brazen~ but didn't you say you were ok with him being butchered in your first post? Have a change of heart?
> Maybe you should just keep him


Yes, I'm ok with him being butchered humanely but it's just so hard to know whats going to happen to them when they go on the meat truck where all the goats are packed like sardines  Like I said, I'm soft hearted for any of my goats lol. He will probably be staying here until I decide whether to butcher him or I may have someone interested in trading for him  Whatever happens I'll be sure to keep you guys updated


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

You could have him done at your place if you can find a traveling butcher....just try to be gone that day....


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> You could have him done at your place if you can find a traveling butcher....just try to be gone that day....


Probably not any willing to come this far lol. I'm not scweemish , we butcher pigs, rabbits, chickens, and cows all the time . I just hesitate to get rid of him because I don't know if I can find a buck to breed my does to this fall.  I've been checking around for breeding services and I can't seem to find anybody 
:-/


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ohhhh, I see! I understand that too. I got rid of my buck and am waiting on my buckling to become man enough, and praying he does in time for fall!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Everybody seems to keep a closed herd around here ...there is one other breeder though that I haven't checked with, and I doubt she has enough does to keep her 4 bucks busy :chin:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hmmmmm.............I'd be calling!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah, I'm fixing to lol. I haven't checked FB either...lots of breeders has FB but not a website so I got some searching to do lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , keep Boomerang for another season at least  In the meantime you can put the word out there he needs a nice home


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Aww , keep Boomerang for another season at least  In the meantime you can put the word out there he needs a nice home


Yeah, he gets the job done at least :lol: But if I can find another buck, then he will have to go somewhere...


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Eh, just sell him to a petting zoo. The kids will love him! Lol I hope he finds a good home, and you find a good buck to replace him  .


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks Canyontrail


----------



## pacingponys (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi, this is a very easy question me to answer.

Do NOT butcher him, i would whether him and then sell him.
He doesn't deserve to be killed. Sell him to a home that will show,care after him. 

Pacingponys


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

pacingponys said:


> Hi, this is a very easy question me to answer.
> 
> Do NOT butcher him, i would whether him and then sell him.
> He doesn't deserve to be killed. Sell him to a home that will show,care after him.
> ...


It's not about "deserving to be killed", it is about finding a home. She has been trying to find him a home, has almost dropped his price to nothing, and still not found a home.

Being humanely killed and processed is a much better option than him ending up in a cruel or abusive situation. That's just life sometimes.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^^agreed!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

UPDATE- Apache went to a good home on the 27th of last month...he should be a happy boy, he has 20+ does waiting for him :lol:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Well he lucked out! Yay for apache


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cool!! He's a happy boy.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I have heard that goats always sell, even if it takes a while


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Yay, good for Apache!


----------

